# Questran Lite



## Calle (Nov 30, 2000)

I have also been taking Questran Lite for months now and it has helped me a lot. It has mainly helped me because I do not have a gallbladder. One problem though, I am experiencing some side effects from it like stomach pain. I'm not sure what I am going to do because Questran is the ONLY drug that helps with people that don't have gallbladders. I am going to have my doctor let me try the tablet form of Questran. I'm wondering if the Aspartame in Questran Lite is causing me the problem or if it's the drug itself.Calle


----------

